# Polar Lights refit Enterprise Aztec decal sheet



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I was wondering if Polar Lights/Round 2 make the new decal set available as a spare part? I have an original PL model but would like to use the decals as opposed to painting the hull.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

If they don't you can get them from Acreations:
http://www.acreationmodels.com/decals.asp


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

I honestly don't know if they will be out as soon as October but...
http://www.round2models.com/models/accessories/mka001-decals


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks PhantomStranger! That's exactly what I was looking for. It's great they arevadding an extra sheet to the mix as well. I wonder what they are going to cost?


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Trekkriffic said:


> If they don't you can get them from Acreations:
> http://www.acreationmodels.com/decals.asp


I can vouch for these decals. Even though I had the first generation of the 1:350 decals, they are very well done. I can only assume the second generation are better


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

jgoldsack said:


> I can vouch for these decals. Even though I had the first generation of the 1:350 decals, they are very well done. I can only assume the second generation are better


I have the first generation set as well. They are very well done.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

So what's the idea with the Acreation decals for the 1/350 Enterprise? Do they make obsolete the difficult job of painting the individual plates, etc. I was expecting to buy those vinyl-like aztec stickers, paint, peel-off, re-paint, etc. With these, do you paint the ship a neutral grey and then put these decals all over it? Sorry to sound stupid but that would certainly save a lot of work. I checked the website and looked at the tiny example pictures but am still not sure what you get. Do the decals include the saucer top and bottom? What about those color choices: green, dash-a-blue, etc.? I don't remember any green from TMP. Okay, enough questions. Help!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Model Maker said:


> So what's the idea with the Acreation decals for the 1/350 Enterprise? Do they make obsolete the difficult job of painting the individual plates, etc. I was expecting to buy those vinyl-like aztec stickers, paint, peel-off, re-paint, etc. With these, do you paint the ship a neutral grey and then put these decals all over it? Sorry to sound stupid but that would certainly save a lot of work. I checked the website and looked at the tiny example pictures but am still not sure what you get. Do the decals include the saucer top and bottom? What about those color choices: green, dash-a-blue, etc.? I don't remember any green from TMP. Okay, enough questions. Help!


You paint the ship pearly white base coat and put the decals over that.

Yes, they replace painting the panels completely and eliminate the need for masks.

They cover the entire ship.

Colors:
In The Motion Picture, the strongback, deflector housing and neck were a shade of light green. From ST:IV on when we were introduced to the NCC-1701-A ("dash-A"), the effects crew had repainted those areas in a light blue. The gray option, I imagine, is for those of us who think it looked more gray than blue, and would prefer that option.


----------



## talondigital (Apr 4, 2007)

John P said:


> You paint the ship pearly white base coat and put the decals over that.
> 
> Yes, they replace painting the panels completely and eliminate the need for masks.
> 
> ...


I've been trying to get some finished build pictures from customers but so far no luck for the 1:350 kit. The new version has more colors in them, and the engineering panel tie ins that were detail markings on the enlarged engineering section seen at Christies were taken out because in general customers were confused by them or didn't like them. Also make changes based on 2 years additional experience to make them easier to apply.

The gray is both a choice for people who swear its not blue but gray, or more commonly for people who remember it being gray on the screen, and are trying to make the ship as it was on the screen rather than how the studio model appears. It is known that the colors became more desaturated in the filming process.


----------

